# Herf Raleigh, NC - Feb 2 (or So)



## Mister Moo

Any takers?


----------



## neoflex

*Re: Herf Raleigh, Nc - Feb 2 (or So)*

It's pretty far in advance so that should make it all the more easier to schedule.
Count me In!


----------



## RJT

Sounds great!!!! :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hey Dan,
Great idea! Feb. 2nd is a no-go for me... have a conflict out of town. (Bringing the heat to Raleigh and I'll flippin' be gone! Figures... :r )

If you end up with a different date I will do all I can to be there. Thanks for trying to work it out. Really enjoyed meeting you guys in Lexington! :ss


----------



## brigey

*Do you know what the weather is going to be like that day?*


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Herf Raleigh, NC - Feb Something, 2008*



SmokeyJoe said:


> Hey Dan,
> Great idea! Feb. 2nd is a no-go for me... have a conflict out of town. (Bringing the heat to Raleigh and I'll flippin' be gone! Figures... :r )
> 
> If you end up with a different date I will do all I can to be there. Thanks for trying to work it out. Really enjoyed meeting you guys in Lexington! :ss


SmokeyJoe... We need you! How about Saturday, a week before Valentine's Day? Feb 9th?

Can anyone today say "No!" to Feb. 9th?


----------



## motownflip

*Re: Herf Raleigh, NC - Feb Something, 2008*

I think I can do the 2nd or the 9th. Let me know.


----------



## wij

That's far enough in advance that I can probably work something out. I'll feel like Barney leaving Mayberry and going to the big city of Raleigh.


----------



## Mister Moo

Lets make it official - no patience for changing dates








*Raleigh - The Big City - February 9th, 2008*
*The "Be There or Be Square" **All Carolinas & Virginny*
*Post New Year Pre-Valentines Day Herf*
*(at a place to be determined)*​
_*Roster - add yourself...*_​
1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (weather permitting)​


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Feb. 9th.... HURRAY! :r I will be there gents. Thanks for putting this together, Mr. Moo. :ss


----------



## Mister Moo

SmokeyJoe said:


> Feb. 9th.... Thanks for putting this together, Mr. Moo.


It's not together yet. No head count - no cigar-friendly weathersafe venue and, worst of all, no Old Dominion.

I feel like we really need Virginia participation. I wonder whose cages we can rattle?


----------



## neoflex

Mister Moo said:


> 7. Brigey (weather permitting)[/LEFT]


That's hysterical.


----------



## Budprince

I'm IN!!!! Don't want to miss another herf!!! :tu:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Drum roll please.... we have a new total! * :ss

_1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (weather permitting)
8. BudPrince_


----------



## ATLHARP

MMH III is on Feb 9th. I think I can swing the 2nd, but the 9th is definite no.

ATL

PS- How about something a little sooner? 

ATL


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Sounds great. Had to check to make sure the Canes were not at the RBC. I'm good to go. Sign me up!


----------



## Mister Moo

BarneyBandMan said:


> Sounds great. Had to check to make sure the Canes were not at the RBC. I'm good to go. Sign me up!


_1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (weather permitting)
8. BudPrince_
_9. BarneyBandMan_


----------



## Silky01

I'm up for it--but I have no clue what my school schedule will be then; I'd have to confirm only a few weeks in advance, if that.


----------



## bigswol2

Sorry guys I've been a little under the weather and not online. This post really put the pep back in my step. Count me in!:chk


----------



## SmokeyJoe

And now... time to look at our board!

*Raleigh - The Big City - February 9th, 2008*
*The "Be There or Be Square" All Carolinas & Virginny
Post New Year Pre-Valentines Day Herf
(at a place to be determined)

Roster - add yourself...*

_1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (weather permitting)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2_

Shaping up nicely! :ss


----------



## Mister Moo

ATLHARP said:


> MMH III is on Feb 9th. I think I can swing the 2nd, but the 9th is definite no.
> 
> ATL
> 
> PS- How about something a little sooner?
> 
> ATL


We'll have a little sputnik herf and sincerely regret missing the pleasure of your company - next time, A'rp. (Just get us the rum in time - that's the main thing. The rum. _Must_ have the rum. You'll break a lotta hearts if you can't deliver the rum.  )


----------



## ATLHARP

Mister Moo said:


> We'll have a little sputnik herf and sincerely regret missing the pleasure of your company - next time, A'rp. (Just get us the rum in time - that's the main thing. The rum. _Must_ have the rum. You'll break a lotta hearts if you can't deliver the rum.  )


The rum eh? Well who knows......:al

ATL


----------



## RJT

ATLHARP said:


> The rum eh? Well who knows......:al
> 
> ATL


A little RG bump for my main man on the rum!!! I cant give out anymore RG. Thanks again for the rum, and dont forget the group buy.  :al


----------



## Mister Moo

RJT said:


> A little RG bump for my main man on the rum!!! I cant give out anymore RG. Thanks again for the rum, and dont forget the group buy.  :al


bumped the A'harp... (for the promise of a bottle of rum. Yo ho ho.)


----------



## Padron42

I'm new to the site but count me and my buddy in for whenever....I've been wanting to go to somethin like this for a while.


----------



## Mister Moo

Padron42 said:


> I'm new to the site but count me and my buddy in for whenever....I've been wanting to go to somethin like this for a while.


Can you believe a 'sombatch has delurked for a Raleigh herf? How 'bout them apples? Someone give the boy a cigar! :ss

Welcome, Paron42. Got any good rum?


----------



## motownflip

just looking through some threads and saw bigswol may have some skills with the bbq. He has a pic of him cooking a little piglet. How about a roast at the herf?


----------



## Silky01

motownflip said:


> just looking through some threads and saw bigswol may have some skills with the bbq. He has a pic of him cooking a little piglet. How about a roast at the herf?


That sounds pretty good to me. Nothin better than a cigar and little NC BBQ!!


----------



## bigswol2

motownflip said:


> just looking through some threads and saw bigswol may have some skills with the bbq. He has a pic of him cooking a little piglet. How about a roast at the herf?


Hmmm is this gonna be a herf or a pig pickin? I could definite smoke a couple shoulders or butts at my house if that's what yall want to do?


----------



## SmokeyJoe

bigswol2 said:


> Hmmm is this gonna be a herf or a pig pickin? I could definite smoke a couple shoulders or butts at my house if that's what yall want to do?


Hey Patrick... would love the pig, but it doesn't seem quite right for you to have to do all of that work. Whatever everyone wants to do, but I think we can come up with something that doesn't put all of that effort on one BOTL. You are the MAN for even considering it! :ss


----------



## RJT

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hey Patrick... would love the pig, but it doesn't seem quite right for you to have to do all of that work. Whatever everyone wants to do, but I think we can come up with something that doesn't put all of that effort on one BOTL. You are the MAN for even considering it! :ss


I agree but that doesn't mean that some could not volunteer to come early and help out.


----------



## Mister Moo

Mmmmmm. BBQ.

Mmmmmm. Cigars

Hmmmmm. CS Cigar-BQ...

:tu

(Maybe that'll draw a few from Virginia.)


----------



## motownflip

I think hanging out to bbq would be part of the fun. Maybe we can also all chip in a few bucks to help out with the costs. BBQ can really happen!!!! Maybe we can move it from Feb. to October! Just kidding. I would be very excited if bbq happened. I don't mind coming in early and helping. LMK.


----------



## Budprince

THis keeps looking better and better. . . I'd be willing to throw some cash into the pot. Any help I could provide, just let me know.


----------



## Guest

Someone say bbq?










hmmmmm


----------



## bigswol2

Well let's iron out what we want to do. A couple butts or shoulders I could do that on my grill. If you guys want to do an authentic full pig picking that's fine too. Expenses would be signifigantly higher as this will require...

A local gorilla with a trailer hitch to pick up and drop off the cooker as I sold my dodge ram earlier this month. 
Pig cooker rental 90.00
90 lb pig 120.00
approx 70-80 lbs charcoal and Hickory 40 dollars 
Table and chair rental 30.00
and one or 2 gorillas to help flip the pig during cooking. 
I don't mind hosting this event at my home if we decide this is what we want to do. We could get a keg and make this the herf of the year!!!


----------



## motownflip

I say whole pig. $300 done? 10 guys is $30 a piece. I think with a pig we will have more than 10 guys. Just a guess. I'll go with whatever you guys think. This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Mister Moo

I'd say you need 20 guys minimum signed up AND paid up to make it worth the effort. The question is - does Raleigh have 20-gorilla drawing power during MM3? We have time on our side to make the call.

We're nine short by my call

_1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (weather permitting)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2_
12.
13.
14
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## shiek49er

count me in !! 
I can vouch for bigswol's pig cooking abilities. I've tasted it first hand. 
P, I will be more than happy to pick up the cooker with my truck if need be. As the time approaches we can iron out the details. 
It should be nice and cold in feb. There's nothing like standing around a cooker/fire, smoking a good cigar, and drinking your beverage of choice.


----------



## motownflip

_1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (weather permitting)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2_
12. shiek49er
13.
14
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

updated


----------



## BostonMark

I'm not sure if I will be back in the states still on the 9th, but if I am I will definitely be there! Sounds like a HERF not to be missed!


----------



## Mister Moo

I'd say we have at least eight to go to justify bussing in butts, shoulders, charcoal, grill and hickory chips. For fairness to the folks who've already volunteered to shop, tote, cook, etc., *if you SAY you're in you'll need to PAY your way in (in advance). Fabulous possibilities all for the cost of two fine cigars, approx. This is a bargain.*

*Who makes the dip?*

mmmmmmm. hickory chips. love the smell of smoking hickory chips. :tu


----------



## motownflip

I like the idea of paying in advance. It's all about commitment baby!


----------



## shiek49er

I wouldn't have an issue with "prepaying". Correct if I'm wrong, but bigswol mentioned $300 estimated cost for a full pig, not just butts. The whole pig is much much better. A minimum of 20 people would only be $15 a head. I'm sure we can round up 20 folks......it will probably be more like 30-40 once it's said and done. 
Nevertheless, paying ahead of time is a good idea, so bigswol is not stuck footing the bill. 
Damn, all this talk is getting me pumped up for feb.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Mister Moo said:


> I'd say we have at least eight to go to justify bussing in butts, shoulders, charcoal, grill and hickory chips. For fairness to the folks who've already volunteered to shop, tote, cook, etc., *if you SAY you're in you'll need to PAY your way in (in advance). Fabulous possibilities all for the cost of two fine cigars, approx. This is a bargain.*
> 
> *Who makes the dip?*
> 
> mmmmmmm. hickory chips. love the smell of smoking hickory chips. :tu





motownflip said:


> I like the idea of paying in advance. It's all about commitment baby!


ABSOLUTELY - Brian and Dan are 100% correct... pre-pay is the only way to protect Patrick. I'm in... We can send MO's to Pat. Thanks, guys! :ss


----------



## Mister Moo

SmokeyJoe said:


> ... pre-pay is the only way to protect Patrick.


Agree - it's only fair to protect Patrick. Sometimes plans change and even the best of intentions get overlooked. Patrick offered to organize some cooking and even volunteer a venue, but he didn't volunteer to be the _*First National Bank of Herf & Trust*_.

We can round up the committed players and make the plan, etc. I'd say when we get to January it'll be time to do a little figuring and post a note about where to send a double-sawbuck, approx, or a check.


----------



## Mister Moo

What we're talking about if you missed it elsewhere...


----------



## bigswol2

I can see now this is gonna be a great time!!


----------



## fireman43

_1. Mister Moo_
_2. RJT_
_3. WIJ_
_4. SmokeyJoe_
_5. Motownflip_
_6. Neoflex_
_7. Brigey (weather permitting)_
_8. BudPrince_
_9. BarneyBandMan_
_10. Uncballzer (maybe)_
_11. bigswol2_
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (maybe, if I have to bail on MMHIII because of work I'll be there)
14
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

updated


----------



## Mister Moo

BostonMark said:


> I'm not sure if I will be back in the states still on the 9th, but if I am I will definitely be there! Sounds like a HERF not to be missed!


If you bring back a few small jars of different kinds of pickled and marinated herring I will pay cash kroners.


----------



## Windley

Count me in! I'm a newbie in the Jungle but I'm all for the fun.

_1. Mister Moo_
_2. RJT_
_3. WIJ_
_4. SmokeyJoe_
_5. Motownflip_
_6. Neoflex_
_7. Brigey (weather permitting)_
_8. BudPrince_
_9. BarneyBandMan_
_10. Uncballzer (maybe)_
_11. bigswol2_
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (maybe, if I have to bail on MMHIII because of work I'll be there)
14. Windley
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Mister Moo

Windley said:


> Count me in! I'm a newbie in the Jungle but I'm all for the fun.
> 14. Windley


Welcome, Windy. Gas problem? Tried Beano? Stay away from the BBQ igniter. And ... Oops. Wind-LEY. My mistake.

So, who are you, Windley? What do you do? How did you find us?

(Take a minute and wander over to the "New Gorilla" forum and introduce yourself. I'll bet there are at least 20 other people who'll wanna make a gas joke.  Sorry. Comes with the territory.)


----------



## RJT

While I love the idea of a BBQ/herf did you guys forget how could it can be in NC in Feb.?


----------



## Windley

Mister Moo said:


> Welcome, Windy. Gas problem? Tried Beano? Stay away from the BBQ igniter. And ... Oops. Wind-LEY. My mistake.
> 
> So, who are you, Windley? What do you do? How did you find us?
> 
> (Take a minute and wander over to the "New Gorilla" forum and introduce yourself. I'll bet there are at least 20 other people who'll wanna make a gas joke.  Sorry. Comes with the territory.)


I've hit up the New Gorilla thread, everyone is realy nice. Unfortunately you are the only gas-joke-maker as of yet. However, that does not mean you will be the only one, only the first.

I'm Windley Pratt. Usually I go by Win though. I'm 18, I'm a freshman at NC State. Most of what I'm doing right now is school stuff, but I'm also into musical things. I've smoked cigars periodically for a while now, but I'm just recently trying to make a hobby out of it. I don't know much yet, but my friend Mark Letteney (bostonMark) reffered me to CS. I'm enjoying it so far. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Guest

RJT said:


> While I love the idea of a BBQ/herf did you guys forget how could it can be in NC in Feb.?


Its North Carolina, that gives ya'll a 50/50 shot at 70 or 32.

Gamble!

Yes but good odds..


----------



## Mister Moo

RJT said:


> While I love the idea of a BBQ/herf did you guys forget how could it can be in NC in Feb.?


The man offered up his house w/ the BBQ. I assume we can all smoke and drink there, and spend the night if you're too sick to drive. Right?


----------



## Mister Moo

Windley said:


> I've hit up the New Gorilla thread, everyone is realy nice. Unfortunately you are the only gas-joke-maker as of yet. However, that does not mean you will be the only one, only the first...


I am disappointed. Lets give it a few days, OK?

Micro-herf notice: a couple of us are meeting at Cuppa Joe's/Hillsborough St. on Monday(?) evening, monthly; we smoke a cigar or two and have a cuppa cappuccino or something. We are easy to spot as we are the only ones over the age of 30. SmokinJoe is the one with the Depends line showing thru his trousers; I'm the one who needs hair transplants real bad and RolinRandy walks with a cane. If Patrick comes he'll be the one with a waitress on each knee (he is the only one of us with good knees). Hope you'll join us if your time and studies permit. We are a hoot as far as older peeople go.


----------



## motownflip

RJT said:


> While I love the idea of a BBQ/herf did you guys forget how could it can be in NC in Feb.?


Where is the "hit by Milwaukee's Best can" icon? Don't be a woman.


----------



## LORD PUFFER

Anyone been to that 17th st Oyster Bar. don't know much of Raleigh, but my wife is from there and we went there for drinks. Very well made. I was able to smoke a cigar there. Sorry to thread jack, but had me thinking of being in Raleigh in July.


----------



## Mister Moo

LORD PUFFER said:


> Anyone been to that 17th st Oyster Bar. don't know much of Raleigh, but my wife is from there and we went there for drinks. Very well made. I was able to smoke a cigar there. Sorry to thread jack, but had me thinking of being in Raleigh in July.


Had lunch at the 42nd St. Oyster Bar on Wednesday. Blackened swordfish - very nice.


----------



## LORD PUFFER

Thats the one. I couldn't remember. Good crab cakes as well. I had some great drinks there as well.


----------



## bigswol2

Mister Moo said:


> The man offered up his house w/ the BBQ. I assume we can all smoke and drink there, and spend the night if you're too sick to drive. Right?


Exactly! I sure wasn't gonna have everyone outside freezing their cajones off. It's not a palace but it's home.


----------



## Mister Moo

bigswol2 said:


> Exactly! I sure wasn't gonna have everyone outside freezing their cajones off. It's not a palace but it's home.


Patrick! You are the MAN.

Attendees and weather, etc. to be considered; we have yet to settle on a venue, Robert. We'll nail that down after a while. Several of us Raleigh'ers are studying the problem hard, over coffee and cigars.

Plus, in Albany, I belonged to the Polar Bear Club. If it gets too cold, we'll just cut a hole in the ice and dive in. No worries, Rbt. Wear you trunks.


----------



## RJT

bigswol2 said:


> Exactly! I sure wasn't gonna have everyone outside freezing their cajones off. It's not a palace but it's home.


:r You are THE man Pat... Thanks for the generous offer and I look forward to whatever we wrok out. :tu


----------



## RJT

RJT said:


> While I love the idea of a BBQ/herf did you guys forget how could it can be in NC in Feb.?


Could? LOL yea and cold to.... :r


----------



## Budprince

This looks like it's shaping up to be a great time! Should we come up with a "cut off date" for us to make sure we get Patrick the $$ ? 

If we pick a pay-up date (regardless of what the list looks like) we can be sure everything is set and people are committed and more importantly covering Patrick for the necessities. :tu


----------



## Mister Moo

Budprince said:


> This looks like it's shaping up to be a great time! Should we come up with a "cut off date" for us to make sure we get Patrick the $$ ?
> 
> If we pick a pay-up date (regardless of what the list looks like) we can be sure everything is set and people are committed and more importantly covering Patrick for the necessities. :tu


Let me/we nail it down in December, B'ince; that'll give us time to make up the participant list amd be sure we have space and equipment or, if necessary, decide on an alternate venue.


----------



## brigey

*Mark me down as a show, will know better as we get closer, but I would love to get together again with you guys. Let's do it again.:tu*

:w


----------



## Mister Moo

brigey said:


> *Mark me down as a show, will know better as we get closer, but I would love to get together again with you guys. Let's do it again.:tu*
> 
> :w


I am your administrative doormat. 

_1. Mister Moo
2. RJT_
_3. WIJ_
_4. SmokeyJoe_
_5. Motownflip_
_6. Neoflex_
_7. Brigey (weather permitting)_
_8. BudPrince_
_9. BarneyBandMan_
_10. Uncballzer (maybe)_
_11. bigswol2_
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (maybe, if I have to bail on MMHIII because of work I'll be there)
14. Windley
15. Brigey
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## shiek49er

as far as the cold weather goes..... it's nothing a fire pit can't solve.


----------



## Windley

shiek49er said:


> as far as the cold weather goes..... it's nothing a fire pit can't solve.


This is a true statement.


----------



## mtb996

I am a firm maybe. Sounds like a ton of fun, but have trouble committing this far in advance.

-Mike


----------



## BostonMark

Mister Moo said:


> If you bring back a few small jars of different kinds of pickled and marinated herring I will pay cash kroners.


Haha sure. Have you ever eaten pickled herring?

It may be the most foul food item ever conceived.

That and salt licorice. Ooph. I'll never try that one again.

I'll see what I can do about bringing some.


----------



## bigswol2

shiek49er said:


> as far as the cold weather goes..... it's nothing a fire pit can't solve.


I have one of those small outdoor firepits but as long as they still make Crown Royal I can't see me getting cold.


----------



## Mister Moo

BostonMark said:


> Haha sure. Have you ever eaten pickled herring?
> 
> It may be the most foul food item ever conceived.
> 
> That and salt licorice. Ooph. I'll never try that one again.
> 
> I'll see what I can do about bringing some.


I am in love with Scan-type marinated herrings. I used to go to all-herring buffet bars when I worked in Malmo and vicinity.

Three herrings and schnapps before dinner. Lovely habit. :dr


----------



## BostonMark

Mister Moo said:


> I am in love with Scan-type marinated herrings. I used to go to all-herring buffet bars when I worked in Malmo and vicinity.
> 
> Three herrings and schnapps before dinner. Lovely habit. :dr


Well alright then - I guess it takes all types. :tu

I'll see what I can do about bringing some back and sending them with Windley if I cant make it.

I can definitely agree with the schnapps though. And the beer here is fantastic.


----------



## Budprince

Mister Moo said:


> I am your administrative doormat.
> 
> _1. Mister Moo_
> _2. RJT_
> _3. WIJ_
> _4. SmokeyJoe_
> _5. Motownflip_
> _6. Neoflex_
> _7. Brigey (weather permitting)_
> _8. BudPrince_
> _9. BarneyBandMan_
> _10. Uncballzer (maybe)_
> _11. bigswol2_
> 12. shiek49er
> 13. fireman43 (maybe, if I have to bail on MMHIII because of work I'll be there)
> 14. Windley
> 15. Brigey
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.


Hey Mr. Moo, you gots _Brigey listed twice. . . 7th & 15th. . . so, we've only got 14 for the Heerf thus far. :ss_


----------



## Mister Moo

Budprince said:


> Hey Mr. Moo, you gots _Brigey listed twice. . . 7th & 15th. . . so, we've only got 14 for the Heerf thus far. :ss_


WTH$*&_(@&$?

1. Mister Moo
_2. RJT_
_3. WIJ_
_4. SmokeyJoe_
_5. Motownflip_
_6. Neoflex_
_7. Brigey (weather permitting)_
_8. BudPrince_
_9. BarneyBandMan_
_10. Uncballzer (maybe)_
_11. bigswol2_
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (maybe, if I have to bail on MMHIII because of work I'll be there)
14. Windley
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

This is shaping up nicely, but we need more folks! 
C'mon Commonwealth of Virginia... we want you here too. Still plenty of time, but let's turn this into something special.

Patrick's barbeque _alone_ will be worth the trip.  
Thanks, Dan and Patrick for your efforts here. :ss

*Herf Raleigh, NC - Feb. 9, 2008 !*
1. _*Mister Moo*_
2. _RJT_
3. _WIJ_
4. _SmokeyJoe_
5. _Motownflip_
6. _Neoflex_
7. _Brigey _(weather permitting)
8. _BudPrince_
9. _BarneyBandMan_
10. _Uncballzer_ (maybe)
11. _bigswol2_
12. _shiek49er_
13. fireman43 (maybe, if I have to bail on MMHIII because of work I'll be there)
14. _Windley_
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## mtnman36

This sounds good. I don't know if that is a shift day for me or not, but if I don't have to work I will be there. Please add me to the list Thanks man and see ya.


----------



## squid

Much like fireman...I am making plans to be at the MMBH III herf in Florida. If plans go astray, then I'd definitely like to do the Raleigh Herf.


----------



## RJT

squid said:


> Much like fireman...I am making plans to be at the MMBH III herf in Florida. If plans go astray, then I'd definitely like to do the Raleigh Herf.


Yea, yea I hera ya. You talk a good herf but havent seen you yet. 

J/K dont forget if and when you do make it you "owe" us a few rounds I belive. Oh and by the way the "talk a good herf" comment was Dan's so I cant take credit for it. :r

Seriously be sure and try and make the next one. :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Herf Raleigh, NC - Feb. 9, 2008 !
1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (weather permitting)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (maybe, if I have to bail on MMHIII because of work I'll be there)
14. Windley
15. _mtnman36_
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

mtnman36 said:


> This sounds good. I don't know if that is a shift day for me or not, but if I don't have to work I will be there. Please add me to the list Thanks man and see ya.


By the way... like the new avatar, Shawn. Classic! :ss


----------



## neoflex

Spoke to the wife and she is cool with the trip since she will get to hang out with her cousin who lives in Raleigh. So looks like I don't have to worry about being derailed by the wife!


----------



## bigswol2

Seems like the closer it gets the further away it gets.


----------



## squid

RJT said:


> Yea, yea I hera ya. You talk a good herf but havent seen you yet.
> 
> J/K dont forget if and when you do make it you "owe" us a few rounds I belive. Oh and by the way the "talk a good herf" comment was Dan's so I cant take credit for it. :r
> 
> Seriously be sure and try and make the next one. :tu


Yeah, yeah, yeah, back at cha! You guys only want me there so that I can buy you a round!

As far as Dan goes.....you must be the only person that listens to him! 

I WAS at the last Raleigh herf....and do hope to make this next one.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Herf Raleigh, NC - Feb. 9, 2008 !*
1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (weather permitting)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (maybe, if I have to bail on MMHIII because of work I'll be there)
14. Windley
15. mtnman36
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Alright! Who else can make the Raleigh Herf? :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Whoops! Almost left out *squid* as a "definite maybe..." :ss

*Herf Raleigh, NC - Feb. 9, 2008 !*
1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (weather permitting)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (maybe, if I have to bail on MMHIII because of work I'll be there)
14. Windley
15. mtnman36
16. _squid_ (maybe?)
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## RJT

SmokeyJoe said:


> Whoops! Almost left out *squid* as a "definite maybe...


Dont count on it....:r

I hope he can make it though....:tu


----------



## Budprince

SmokeyJoe said:


> Whoops! Almost left out *squid* as a "definite maybe..." :ss
> 
> *Herf Raleigh, NC - Feb. 9, 2008 !*
> 1. Mister Moo
> 2. RJT
> 3. WIJ
> 4. SmokeyJoe
> 5. Motownflip
> 6. Neoflex
> 7. Brigey (weather permitting)
> 8. BudPrince
> 9. BarneyBandMan
> 10. Uncballzer (maybe)
> 11. bigswol2
> 12. shiek49er
> 13. fireman43 (maybe, if I have to bail on MMHIII because of work I'll be there)
> 14. Windley
> 15. mtnman36
> 16. _squid_ (maybe?)
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.


Come on people!!!!! there are only a few precious spots left . . . come and make this a herf to go down as the best in history, or at least the best on the East Coast. . . Sign up now!!!!:ss


----------



## Mister Moo

squid said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, back at cha! You guys only want me there so that I can buy you a round!
> 
> As far as Dan goes.....you must be the only person that listens to him!
> 
> I WAS at the last Raleigh herf....and do hope to make this next one.


You Mikey-Mike! Micro herf at Cuppa Joes in Raleigh on Monday night, 29 October.


----------



## squid

Mister Moo said:


> You Mikey-Mike! Micro herf at Cuppa Joes in Raleigh on Monday night, 29 October.


Which location.....Avent Ferry Rd., or Hillsborough St?

What time?

Monday looks pretty good....so let me know.

Mike


----------



## Mister Moo

squid said:


> Which location.....Avent Ferry Rd., or Hillsborough St?
> 
> What time?
> 
> Monday looks pretty good....so let me know.
> 
> Mike


Squidley! I hope you can join us - details at

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=114683


----------



## squid

Mister Moo said:


> Squidley! I hope you can join us - details at
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=114683


Looks pretty solid that I'll join you on Monday evening....see you there. Who else may be diving into the pool??? :chk


----------



## SmokeyJoe

squid said:


> Looks pretty solid that I'll join you on Monday evening....see you there. Who else may be diving into the pool??? :chk


I'm planning on being there to share in the shenanigans... hope Mrs. Moo is feeling all healed up by then! :ss


----------



## squid

SmokeyJoe said:


> I'm planning on being there to share in the shenanigans... hope Mrs. Moo is feeling all healed up by then! :ss


Looking forward to meeting up with you Monday eve!


----------



## Mister Moo

squid said:


> Looks pretty solid that I'll join you on Monday evening....see you there. Who else may be diving into the pool??? :chk


BarneyBandMan and BarneysFunGirl live in F'ville. Make then drive you. Bribe them with cigars.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Mister Moo said:


> BarneyBandMan and BarneysFunGirl live in F'ville. Make then drive you. Bribe them with cigars.


Bribery should work! :r


----------



## bigswol2

hate I'm gonna miss it but Monday night = work for me.


----------



## squid

bigswol2 said:


> hate I'm gonna miss it but Monday night = work for me.


Damn....I hate when work gets in the way of a good time!!! :ss Sounds like 6:30 - 8:30 might be a good time for a loooooonnnngggg dinner hour OR two!


----------



## Mister Moo

Hello? HAAAAAALLLLLLOOOOoooooooooooooo.....

*The Herf for the Rest of Us: **Herf Raleigh, NC - Feb. 9, 2008*

*(this is soon to be renamed the Official Carolina Herf for People Who are Too Busy, Too Poor or Not Motivated Enough to Drive or Fly to Florida Like the Big Shots) *

1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (weather permitting)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (maybe, if I have to bail on MMHIII because of work I'll be there)
14. Windley
15. mtnman36
16. _squid_ (maybe?)
17.
18.
19.
20.

It'd be nice to claim twenty+ firm attendees by January 15th so Bigswol2 is excited enough to run the BBQ. Think about it - Carolina, basketball on the radio with March Madness closing in, good people and premium BBQ (foto below - proper Carolina herfing)










or

getting shoehorned into Florida with the rest of the snowbirds.


----------



## shiek49er

come on guys


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Bumpity... bump... bump!
(Any new takers? *mtnman36*... any of the Virginny crowd... you are more than welcome!) :ss


----------



## RolinRandy

I'll be there, and I live in Raleigh so I will help however I can!!

RR :chk


----------



## Budprince

I'm drivin' from Charlotte, to support the big herf! C'mon people. . . Patrick's smikin' skills are legend i hear. . . you'll want some pig! Plan to be here add you name. :tu


----------



## TexasAg

Count me in. I didn't read the entire thread - is there a location yet?


----------



## Mister Moo

1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (weather permitting)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (maybe, if I have to bail on MMHIII because of work I'll be there)
14. Windley
15. mtnman36
16. _squid_ (maybe?)
17. RolinRandy
18. TexasAg
19.
20.

Place to be determined. If we BBQ it may be at a BOTLs home in the Raleigh area. Jury is out on a location until, say January.


----------



## neoflex

Getting Closer!:ss


----------



## fireman43

1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (weather permitting)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (I'll be there with bells on. Can't guarantee much else.)
14. Windley
15. mtnman36
16. _squid_ (maybe?)
17. RolinRandy
18. TexasAg
19.
20.

Place to be determined. If we BBQ it may be at a BOTLs home in the Raleigh area. Jury is out on a location until, say January.


----------



## squid

Looking more and more like I'll be at the Raleigh Herf (or wherever it is in NC) in February. My '08 is shaping up to do some some real estate closings on (tentatively) February 1 and February 8. If so...this may not allow me to drive to the Florida herf, as planned. Still a little early to know for sure....but, looks like I'll be staying home in the Great State of North Kakalaki---for the herf. Hey....Florida isn't ready for this wide-body anyways! If so, I may have a couple buddies that may be coming with me. So, put me down as a 80% probability!


----------



## Silky01

Did we ever decide what day? I've got an exam on the fourth, so won't be making it on the second.


----------



## squid

uncballzer said:


> Did we ever decide what day? I've got an exam on the fourth, so won't be making it on the second.


I was under the impression that it was moved to the 9th of February.


----------



## BarneyBandMan

squid said:


> I was under the impression that it was moved to the 9th of February.


Yes---It is on the 9th of February--a Saturday night:tu


----------



## Silky01

BarneyBandMan said:


> Yes---It is on the 9th of February--a Saturday night:tu


K, I'll check the exam board; but won't know for sure until probably just after first of the year.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

BarneyBandMan said:


> Yes---It is on the 9th of February--a Saturday night:tu


Just a reminder! :ss


----------



## Budprince

BarneyBandMan said:


> Yes---It is on the 9th of February--a Saturday night:tu





SmokeyJoe said:


> Just a reminder! :ss


I don't know 'bout Y'all, but I can't wait!! I mised the Last NC herf. . .


----------



## brigey

*This just sounds more and more like I've got to be there. Let me know where it will be. I'm looking forward to getting together again. Depending on my buddy I will see if he is also available for that date. :tu*


----------



## Mister Moo

brigey said:


> *This just sounds more and more like I've got to be there. Let me know where it will be. I'm looking forward to getting together again. Depending on my buddy I will see if he is also available for that date. :tu*


It WILL be in/around Raleigh. The rest is just details. We're counting on you now. :tu

A few more commitments and BBQ is made in the shade.

1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (now very serious about coming - maybe with a buddy)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (I'll be there with bells on. Can't guarantee much else.)
14. Windley
15. mtnman36
16. squid (maybe - always looking for a better option)
17. RolinRandy
18. TexasAg
19. ATLHARP (will come only if Florida sinks under it's own weight)
20.


----------



## Icegoalie32

1st quarter schedule is out and I am not working that night. Sign me up, please!


----------



## Mister Moo

Icegoalie32 said:


> 1st quarter schedule is out and I am not working that night. Sign me up, please!


You can add yourself - all y'alls can add yourselfs. Dag - how come y'ens are all makin' me the secretary? 

Yes - the date is the 9th of February. The place is somewhere in Raleigh. The time is not set but I'm leaning to an afternoon kickoff.

There may be a modest advance fee to cover to BBQ and stuff like that. We'll get to all these details in January, maybe.

* 1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (now very serious about coming - maybe with a buddy)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (I'll be there with bells on. Can't guarantee much else.)
14. Windley
15. mtnman36
16. squid (upgraded to "maybe/++")
17. RolinRandy
18. TexasAg
19. ATLHARP (will come only if Florida sinks under it's own weight)
20. icegoalie32 (unable to add his own name; this means a one-cigar fine)
21. ?
22. ?
23. ?
24. ?
25. ?
*

Note to Patrick: this is starting to look like a BBQ. I guess we'll have to set a firm place, time and fee. I'm thinking it's a BYO-whatever and the BBQ master sets the tab (in advance) for meat, charcoal and trimmings.


----------



## Budprince

5 slated spots left. . . though I KNOW that that's NOT the limit. . . getting so close I can taste Patrick's smoked Pig! Anyone close to Eastern NC needs to be part of this. the BOTLs of NC are some of the best I've met - c'mon people - let's make this a serious EVENT!!!

C'mon Feb 9th!!!!!! :ss:ss:ss


----------



## bigswol2

Mister Moo said:


> You can add yourself - all y'alls can add yourselfs. Dag - how come y'ens are all makin' me the secretary?
> 
> Yes - the date is the 9th of February. The place is somewhere in Raleigh. The time is not set but I'm leaning to an afternoon kickoff.
> 
> There may be a modest advance fee to cover to BBQ and stuff like that. We'll get to all these details in January, maybe.
> 
> * 1. Mister Moo
> 2. RJT
> 3. WIJ
> 4. SmokeyJoe
> 5. Motownflip
> 6. Neoflex
> 7. Brigey (now very serious about coming - maybe with a buddy)
> 8. BudPrince
> 9. BarneyBandMan
> 10. Uncballzer (maybe)
> 11. bigswol2
> 12. shiek49er
> 13. fireman43 (I'll be there with bells on. Can't guarantee much else.)
> 14. Windley
> 15. mtnman36
> 16. squid (upgraded to "maybe/++")
> 17. RolinRandy
> 18. TexasAg
> 19. ATLHARP (will come only if Florida sinks under it's own weight)
> 20. icegoalie32 (unable to add his own name; this means a one-cigar fine)
> 21. ?
> 22. ?
> 23. ?
> 24. ?
> 25. ?
> *
> 
> Note to Patrick: this is starting to look like a BBQ. I guess we'll have to set a firm place, time and fee. I'm thinking it's a BYO-whatever and the BBQ master sets the tab (in advance) for meat, charcoal and trimmings.


I'll start making the vinegar based basting sauce. :al


----------



## rjones6

sounds good. 

Certainly enjoyed the one in Lexington!:cb


----------



## rjones6

bigswol2 said:


> I'll start making the vinegar based basting sauce. :al


Originally Posted by *Mister Moo* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1300345#post1300345 
_You can add yourself - all y'alls can add yourselfs. Dag - how come y'ens are all makin' me the secretary? 

Yes - the date is the 9th of February. The place is somewhere in Raleigh. The time is not set but I'm leaning to an afternoon kickoff.

There may be a modest advance fee to cover to BBQ and stuff like that. We'll get to all these details in January, maybe.

*1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (now very serious about coming - maybe with a buddy)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (I'll be there with bells on. Can't guarantee much else.)
14. Windley
15. mtnman36
16. squid (upgraded to "maybe/++")
17. RolinRandy
18. TexasAg
19. ATLHARP (will come only if Florida sinks under it's own weight)
20. icegoalie32 (unable to add his own name; this means a one-cigar fine)
21. Rjones6
22. ?
23. ?
24. ?
25. ?
*

Note to Patrick: this is starting to look like a BBQ. I guess we'll have to set a firm place, time and fee. I'm thinking it's a BYO-whatever and the BBQ master sets the tab (in advance) for meat, charcoal and trimmings._
I'll start making the vinegar based basting sauce. :al


----------



## scroggers

I'd love to get in on this as long as it is a day thing. I'm driving from new bern if anyone wants to catch a ride.



rjones6 said:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Moo* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1300345#post1300345
> _You can add yourself - all y'alls can add yourselfs. Dag - how come y'ens are all makin' me the secretary? _
> 
> _Yes - the date is the 9th of February. The place is somewhere in Raleigh. The time is not set but I'm leaning to an afternoon kickoff._
> 
> _There may be a modest advance fee to cover to BBQ and stuff like that. We'll get to all these details in January, maybe._
> 
> _*1. Mister Moo*_
> _*2. RJT*_
> _*3. WIJ*_
> _*4. SmokeyJoe*_
> _*5. Motownflip*_
> _*6. Neoflex*_
> _*7. Brigey (now very serious about coming - maybe with a buddy)*_
> _*8. BudPrince*_
> _*9. BarneyBandMan*_
> _*10. Uncballzer (maybe)*_
> _*11. bigswol2*_
> _*12. shiek49er*_
> _*13. fireman43 (I'll be there with bells on. Can't guarantee much else.)*_
> _*14. Windley*_
> _*15. mtnman36*_
> _*16. squid (upgraded to "maybe/++")*_
> _*17. RolinRandy*_
> _*18. TexasAg*_
> _*19. ATLHARP (will come only if Florida sinks under it's own weight)*_
> _*20. icegoalie32 (unable to add his own name; this means a one-cigar fine)*_
> _*21. Rjones6*_
> _*22. scroggers*_
> _*23. ?*_
> _*24. ?*_
> _*25. ?*_
> 
> _Note to Patrick: this is starting to look like a BBQ. I guess we'll have to set a firm place, time and fee. I'm thinking it's a BYO-whatever and the BBQ master sets the tab (in advance) for meat, charcoal and trimmings._
> I'll start making the vinegar based basting sauce. :al


----------



## Budprince

This is lookin' like a herf for the ages. . . I, for one, can't wait! :ss


----------



## RJT

Might consider getting a room for the night and a cab to and from if someone wants to go in let me know.


----------



## squid

Looking more like 99% chance I WILL be there for this herf. Looking forward to see you folks. Let me know what the $$$ split is going to be for payment. Of course...some of you I owe some drinks to already---right Robert??? :ss


----------



## RJT

squid said:


> Looking more like 99% chance I WILL be there for this herf. Looking forward to see you folks. Let me know what the $$$ split is going to be for payment. Of course...some of you I owe some drinks to already---right Robert??? :ss


I want hold my breath for your presence or the drinks.....:r :bn

J/K I hope you can make it. :tu :ss


----------



## mtb996

Looks like I will be in town that day and would love to join!:tu I think I have a BOTL friend from NY visiting so this sounds perfect. Let me know the cost and time/place.

*
1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (now very serious about coming - maybe with a buddy)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (I'll be there with bells on. Can't guarantee much else.)
14. Windley
15. mtnman36
16. squid (upgraded to "maybe/++")
17. RolinRandy
18. TexasAg
19. ATLHARP (will come only if Florida sinks under it's own weight)
20. icegoalie32 (unable to add his own name; this means a one-cigar fine)
21. Rjones6
22. scroggers
23. mtb996 (maybe a guest or 2)
24. ?
25. ?*


----------



## RJT

For those of you that made fun of me about mentioning the possible COLD weather. :bn If it is anything like today was you better bring your long johns.


----------



## mtb996

RJT said:


> For those of you that made fun of me about mentioning the possible COLD weather. :bn If it is anything like today was you better bring your long johns.


You mean its not indoors???:ss


----------



## Mister Moo

mtb996 said:


> You mean its not indoors???:ss


Indoor BBQ? What kinda house do you think Patrick has?

Hey - icing happens. Just bring some Texas Pete and a few thick-skinned cigars, that's all.


----------



## RJT

Mister Moo said:


> Indoor BBQ? What kinda house do you think Patrick has?
> 
> Hey - icing happens. Just bring some Texas Pete and a few thick-skinned cigars, that's all.


Note to self:

Ck MRN for what Habanos have "thick skin". :ss


----------



## Budprince

RJT said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Ck MRN for what Habanos have "thick skin". :ss


Sammy Sosa had pretty thick skin after the juice - that's what I heard anyway


----------



## RJT

Budprince said:


> Sammy Sosa had pretty thick skin after the juice - that's what I heard anyway


Was that in the MRN? I missed that one how are they with a bit of age? :r


----------



## Mister Moo

RJT said:


> Was that in the MRN? I missed that one how are they with a bit of age? :r


I thought MRN was Eli Gold and the Motor Racing Network.

#3 
\0/


----------



## Silky01

Hey guys; They've posted part of my schedule up to Feb 8th, but I'm sure I'm going to have another test that next week, so I'm not going to be able to make it as of right now. I'm still willing to send my part in though for the BBQ. Sorry to have to cut the number back down one.


----------



## Budprince

Looking at the Calendar, I see that Feb is right around the corner. I'm sure we'll need to get our money to Patrick soon so he can make the arrangements for the pig. Do we have the final break-down for who's going to be there and how much we need to throw in? 

Oh, Great and Poweful Moo. . . we look to you for your boundless wisdom in this matter. :ss


----------



## squid

I'm in DEEEEEEP TROUBLE with Robert! 

I'm building a vacation home at Lake Tillery that the builder told me wasn't closing until the end of February. The good weather has allowed him and his crew to get all over the house and now appears that the home is going to be completed and a closing date has been set for 31 January....which means moving items into the home over the first weekend of February. I can come up with some pretty good B/S....but, really don't think I'll be able to B/S the wife that I've got something else more important that weekend! 

Depending upon what time we close on the 31st, that will give us a couple days to get some things settled....BUT, not sure if that will free me up in time to Herf on that Saturday...., but, I'll try. Just not in for another Robert "I told you so!" 

Somebody figure a price up and I'll send a check to cover my portion of the costs, whether I'm able to show up or not. That's the least I can do.

My humble apologies.


----------



## BarneyBandMan

squid said:


> I'm in DEEEEEEP TROUBLE with Robert!
> 
> I'm building a vacation home at Lake Tillery that the builder told me wasn't closing until the end of February. The good weather has allowed him and his crew to get all over the house and now appears that the home is going to be completed and a closing date has been set for 31 January....which means moving items into the home over the first weekend of February. I can come up with some pretty good B/S....but, really don't think I'll be able to B/S the wife that I've got something else more important that weekend!
> 
> Depending upon what time we close on the 31st, that will give us a couple days to get some things settled....BUT, not sure if that will free me up in time to Herf on that Saturday...., but, I'll try. Just not in for another Robert "I told you so!"
> 
> Somebody figure a price up and I'll send a check to cover my portion of the costs, whether I'm able to show up or not. That's the least I can do.
> 
> My humble apologies.


Squid--check that date...remember the herf is Feb 9th, not the 2nd...just in case that helps:ss


----------



## Silky01

BarneyBandMan said:


> Squid--check that date...remember the herf is Feb 9th, not the 2nd...just in case that helps:ss


That's what I was told, the 9th. This way, the herf will be your relaxing evening after moving everything :chk


----------



## RJT

squid said:


> I'm in DEEEEEEP TROUBLE with Robert!
> 
> I'm building a vacation home at Lake Tillery that the builder told me wasn't closing until the end of February. The good weather has allowed him and his crew to get all over the house and now appears that the home is going to be completed and a closing date has been set for 31 January....which means moving items into the home over the first weekend of February. I can come up with some pretty good B/S....but, really don't think I'll be able to B/S the wife that I've got something else more important that weekend!
> 
> Depending upon what time we close on the 31st, that will give us a couple days to get some things settled....BUT, not sure if that will free me up in time to Herf on that Saturday...., but, I'll try. Just not in for another Robert "I told you so!"
> 
> Somebody figure a price up and I'll send a check to cover my portion of the costs, whether I'm able to show up or not. That's the least I can do.
> 
> My humble apologies.


:hn


----------



## Mister Moo

Yo Patrick! You still want to have 20 people over for a little BBQ and cigars?

If you're on, we're all coming to your pad. If you're around lets have a coffee sometime Sunday and sort it out. I have to blow town Monday-Friday.


----------



## squid

Welllll, alrighty then! That casts a whole nother light on the subject! For some reason I had the second on my mind. 

Damn Robert....I might get to disappoint you by actually being at the event on the 9th. Wooooo Hooooo!!!

:chk :chk :chk


----------



## Mister Moo

squid said:


> Welllll, alrighty then! That casts a whole nother light on the subject! For some reason I had the second on my mind.
> 
> Damn Robert....I might get to disappoint you by actually being at the event on the 9th. Wooooo Hooooo!!!
> 
> :chk :chk :chk


Squidly J. Lightswitch.

He's on.

He's off.

He's on again.


----------



## squid

Mister Moo said:


> Squidly J. Lightswitch.
> 
> He's on.
> 
> He's off.
> 
> He's on again.


You are talking about the herf and not my sex life, right????


----------



## RolinRandy

Mister Moo said:


> Yo Patrick! You still want to have 20 people over for a little BBQ and cigars?
> 
> If you're on, we're all coming to your pad. If you're around lets have a coffee sometime Sunday and sort it out. I have to blow town Monday-Friday.


I would love to meet for coffee and cigars !! Yall could give me some things to do to help!!

RR


----------



## bigswol2

Mister Moo said:


> Yo Patrick! You still want to have 20 people over for a little BBQ and cigars?
> 
> If you're on, we're all coming to your pad. If you're around lets have a coffee sometime Sunday and sort it out. I have to blow town Monday-Friday.


what's a good time?


----------



## Mister Moo

bigswol2 said:


> what's a good time?


PM'd phone.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Q: Hey man,

Can you sum up the 10 or so pages about the Raleigh Herf? I'm extremely interested in coming up for it!!

Thanks*

*A: Yes. *

*Herf. Feb. 9th. 1:30pm until whenever. BBQ on site courtesy of Bigswol2, now recovering from wisdom teeth going away.*

*South Raleigh/Garner area at a brothers home. Be nice - no burning the carpet. Details to follow this week by PM to folks who have added their name to the list above in this thread.*

*Slight cover charge to defray cost of the pig. Soft drinks provided - otherwise, BYO.*

*C,mon. This is gonna be fun.*


----------



## Budprince

Mister Moo said:


> *Q: Hey man,*
> 
> *Can you sum up the 10 or so pages about the Raleigh Herf? I'm extremely interested in coming up for it!!*
> 
> *Thanks*
> 
> *A: Yes. *
> 
> *Herf. Feb. 9th. 1:30pm until whenever. BBQ on site courtesy of Bigswol2, now recovering from wisdom teeth going away.*
> 
> *South Raleigh/Garner area at a brothers home. Be nice - no burning the carpet. Details to follow this week by PM to folks who have added their name to the list above in this thread.*
> 
> *Slight cover charge to defray cost of the pig. Soft drinks provided - otherwise, BYO.*
> 
> *C,mon. This is gonna be fun.*


This is going to be great! An ENORMOUS Thanks to Patrick for playing host. I have yet to meet Patrick personally, but have it on good authority (read SmokeyJoe) that Patrick is a *great* Brother of the Leaf!! I'm looking forward to meeting Him and all of you who will be in attendance! C'mon Feb 9th!!


----------



## Windley

Hey guys. I know fell off the face of the planet for a few months there. My apologies. I'm back now, and I'm still interested in this!


----------



## BostonMark

Hey I have run into Visa troubles with the Swedish Migrationsverket, and may be in town for the 9th after all. Can I be put on the list as a "If I'm in the country"?


----------



## scroggers

Looks like due to a chage at work I'm not gonna make it to the herf. I'm kinda bummed as I was looking forward to putting a face to some of the names here. Hopefully next time.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Mister Moo said:


> *
> 
> Herf. Feb. 9th. 1:30pm until whenever. BBQ on site courtesy of Bigswol2, now recovering from wisdom teeth going away.*
> 
> *South Raleigh/Garner area at a brothers home. Be nice - no burning the carpet. Details to follow.*
> 
> *Slight cover charge to defray cost of the pig. Soft drinks provided - otherwise, BYO.*


*
1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (now very serious about coming - maybe with a buddy)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (I'll be there with bells on. Can't guarantee much else.)
14. Windley
15. mtnman36
16. squid (upgraded to "maybe/++")
17. RolinRandy
18. TexasAg
19. ATLHARP (will come only if Florida sinks under it's own weight)
20. icegoalie32 (unable to add his own name; this means a one-cigar fine)
21. Rjones6
22. scroggers
23. mtb996 (maybe a guest or 2)
24. ?
25. ?*

Looking better all the time... :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Sorry, Scroggers... hope to herf with you soon.
*
1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (now very serious about coming - maybe with a buddy)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (I'll be there with bells on. Can't guarantee much else.)
14. Windley
15. mtnman36
16. squid (upgraded to "maybe/++")
17. RolinRandy
18. TexasAg
19. ATLHARP (will come only if Florida sinks under it's own weight)
20. icegoalie32 (unable to add his own name; this means a one-cigar fine)
21. Rjones6
22. mtb996 (maybe a guest or 2)
23. ?
24. ?
25. ?*


----------



## bigswol2

It's on like hambones! I reserved the pig cooker today! I can't wait!


----------



## Mister Moo

OK. Alrighty then. On like hambones. Woot!

Come to Raleigh herf and BBQ - Saturday, February 9th - 1:30pm until whenever. The herf for the rest of us. Bring a friend - nice folks only. See the acorn if you haven't ever. BYOB - we're doing the BBQ, soft drinks, slaw, beans - all like that.










I'm thinking it's nearing time to pm folks some directions, cover charge and that jazz. Whattaya think?


----------



## bigswol2

sounds good


----------



## Mister Moo

bigswol2 said:


> sounds good


Boston Mark from Sweden is gonna join us.

*1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Motownflip
6. Neoflex
7. Brigey (now very serious about coming - maybe with a buddy)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (I'll be there with bells on. Can't guarantee much else.)
14. Windley
15. mtnman36
16. squid (upgraded to "maybe/++")
17. RolinRandy
18. TexasAg
19. ATLHARP (will come only if Florida sinks under it's own weight)
20. icegoalie32 (unable to add his own name; this means a one-cigar fine)
21. Rjones6
22. mtb996 (maybe a guest or 2)
23. BostonMark*
*24. ?*


----------



## brigey

Mister Moo said:


> Boston Mark from Sweden is gonna join us.
> 
> *1. Mister Moo*
> *2. RJT*
> *3. WIJ*
> *4. SmokeyJoe*
> *5. Motownflip*
> *6. Neoflex*
> *7. Brigey (now very serious about coming - with a buddy see #21 below)*
> *8. BudPrince*
> *9. BarneyBandMan*
> *10. Uncballzer (maybe)*
> *11. bigswol2*
> *12. shiek49er*
> *13. fireman43 (I'll be there with bells on. Can't guarantee much else.)*
> *14. Windley*
> *15. mtnman36*
> *16. squid (upgraded to "maybe/++")*
> *17. RolinRandy*
> *18. TexasAg*
> *19. ATLHARP (will come only if Florida sinks under it's own weight)*
> *20. icegoalie32 (unable to add his own name; this means a one-cigar fine)*
> *21. Rjones6*
> *22. mtb996 (maybe a guest or 2)*
> *23. BostonMark*
> *24. ?*


*Guy's I'm so looking forward to this Herf. If we get miserable weather or if something else goes wrong I think I'm going to scream. I'll fill you all in on the details but I don't want to put a damper on the event either (keepin' it brief) on my way. :z*


----------



## SmokeyJoe

* "Bueller... Bueller... Bueller..."
Just keepin' up the reminder. Time to send money, yet? * :ss


----------



## shiek49er

sounds like this it gonna turn out to be one good time P. JW says he's down, but wilbur hasn't gotten back with me yet. Jamie will come up sometime during day. he has to work saturday, but will probably leave early. Jess and I will probably leave here early saturday morning. Let me know if you want us to bring anything.


----------



## bigswol2

Is there anyone local with a truck that could go with me to pickup the pig and the cooker on Friday evening?


----------



## Mister Moo

SmokeyJoe said:


> * "Bueller... Bueller... Bueller..."*
> *Just keepin' up the reminder. Time to send money, yet? *:ss


What with friends, and friends of friends, coming I am collecting a contribution at the door. life is complicated enough without a clipboard showing whose envelope already arrived. We'll settle on site.

Bring $5 - $10 for the pig, coleslaw, the buns, the beans and the charcoal.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Mister Moo said:


> What with friends, and friends of friends, coming I am collecting a contribution at the door. life is complicated enough without a clipboard showing whose envelope already arrived. We'll settle on site.
> 
> Bring $5 - $10 for the pig, coleslaw, the buns, the beans and the charcoal.


What a deal! Hope Patrick isn't just donating a bunchof this stuff... Under $15.00 sounds durn cheap to me! Thanks, guys. :ss


----------



## Mister Moo

SmokeyJoe said:


> What a deal! Hope Patrick isn't just donating a bunchof this stuff... Under $15.00 sounds durn cheap to me! Thanks, guys. :ss


Nah - Patrick is in the clear. I called this herf, I'm the bank, and I might raise the ante a buck or two after the accounting manager comes in.


----------



## squid

SmokeyJoe said:


> What a deal! Hope Patrick isn't just donating a bunchof this stuff... Under $15.00 sounds durn cheap to me! Thanks, guys. :ss


Ditto....I'm surprised at the cost. No one needs to take it in the shorts, so, I'm willing to throw in whatever is necessary to ensure no one gets hung out to dry on costs.


----------



## Budprince

squid said:


> Ditto....I'm surprised at the cost. No one needs to take it in the shorts, so, I'm willing to throw in whatever is necessary to ensure no one gets hung out to dry on costs.


:tpd:


----------



## squid

Budprince said:


> :tpd:


Hey....I resemble that remark! :ss


----------



## Budprince

squid said:


> Hey....I resemble that remark! :ss


LOL no offense meant brother, just couldn't think of anything to add to your thought. :tu


----------



## motownflip

I swore I already posted this, but I took the wrong weekend off. I took the 2nd instead of the 9th. I was all ready to go yesterday and then Rob and Randy hit me with the news. I guess I just looked at the title of the thread. Bonehead move. Patrick, please let me know your ****** addy so I can pay my contribution. I can't believe I'm going to miss this.....


----------



## pistolero

Newbies allowed? I'm in Garner. And I have a truck if you still need.:ss


----------



## Silky01

pistolero said:


> Newbies allowed? I'm in Garner. And I have a truck if you still need.:ss


I don't see why not? I'm a n00b and planning on coming. I got a break b/w exams this weekend, so I'm at least coming home. Right now, my dad may come with (planning on stopping in Chapel Hill to visit the UNC bball museum).


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Mister Moo said:


> *Q: Hey man,
> 
> Can you sum up the 10 or so pages about the Raleigh Herf? I'm extremely interested in coming up for it!!
> 
> Thanks*
> 
> *A: Yes. *
> 
> *Herf. Feb. 9th. 1:30pm until whenever. BBQ on site courtesy of Bigswol2, now recovering from wisdom teeth going away.*
> 
> *South Raleigh/Garner area at a brothers home. Be nice - no burning the carpet. Details to follow this week by PM to folks who have added their name to the list above in this thread.*
> 
> *Slight cover charge to defray cost of the pig. Soft drinks provided - otherwise, BYO.*
> 
> *C,mon. This is gonna be fun.*


Just bumping this thread. Looking forward to seeing some of you guys again and meeting all of you new bastages.


----------



## bigswol2

Pig and Cooker have already been ordered. 

Vinegar basting sauce is quietly ageing in my pantry

All that's left are the sides, drinks, the Charcoal hickory and oak. 

This is gonna be a great herf.


----------



## bigswol2

motownflip said:


> I swore I already posted this, but I took the wrong weekend off. I took the 2nd instead of the 9th. I was all ready to go yesterday and then Rob and Randy hit me with the news. I guess I just looked at the title of the thread. Bonehead move. Patrick, please let me know your ****** addy so I can pay my contribution. I can't believe I'm going to miss this.....


No way Motown you're just gonna have to play hookey!


----------



## Mister Moo

pistolero said:


> Newbies allowed? I'm in Garner. And I have a truck if you still need.:ss


PM sent. Welcome.

1. Mister Moo
2. RJT
3. WIJ
4. SmokeyJoe
5. Pistolero replaces Motownflip (bad Mo'flip)
6. Neoflex 
7. Brigey (now very serious about coming - with a buddy see #21 below)
8. BudPrince
9. BarneyBandMan
10. Uncballzer (maybe)
11. bigswol2
12. shiek49er
13. fireman43 (I'll be there with bells on. Can't guarantee much else.)
14. Windley
15. mtnman36
16. squid (upgraded to "maybe/++")
17. RolinRandy
18. TexasAg
19. ATLHARP (will come only if Florida sinks under it's own weight)
20. icegoalie32 (unable to add his own name; this means a one-cigar fine)
21. Rjones6
22. mtb996 (maybe a guest or 2)
23. BostonMark


----------



## RolinRandy

bigswol2 said:


> Is there anyone local with a truck that could go with me to pickup the pig and the cooker on Friday evening?


Hey Patrick,
Sorry I missed this, I would have been glad to help you!!...Please call me if you need anything else!!..I live in the middle of Raleigh and Garner so I am really close by.....We probably need to talk anyway...I love to camp so I have alot of outdoor party stuff, ie.. fireplace, propane 55,000btu heater, portable gas grill, firewood, extra lawn chairs,..ect. 
828-7057
413-7512
RR


----------



## brigey

*Any last minute updates or needs such as chairs or food (sides)? Just let me know...:tu*


----------



## Mister Moo

brigey said:


> *Any last minute updates or needs such as chairs or food (sides)? Just let me know...:tu*


 *Not really. *

*Festivities start at 1:30 pm - Big's house.*

*If you don't already have the phone and address contact info, PM me.*


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Mister Moo said:


> *Herf. Feb. 9th. 1:30pm until whenever. BBQ on site courtesy of Bigswol2, now recovering from wisdom teeth going away.*
> 
> *South Raleigh/Garner area at a brothers home. Be nice - no burning the carpet. Details to follow this week by PM to folks who have added their name to the list above in this thread.*
> 
> *Slight cover charge to defray cost of the pig (roughly $10). Soft drinks provided - otherwise, BYO.*
> 
> *C,mon. This is gonna be fun.*
> 
> *Still attending as far as we know: * :tu
> 
> *1. Mister Moo
> 2. RJT
> 3. WIJ
> 4. SmokeyJoe
> 5. Pistolero replaces Motownflip (bad Mo'flip)
> 6. Neoflex
> 7. Brigey (now very serious about coming - with a buddy see #21 below)
> 8. BudPrince
> 9. BarneyBandMan
> 10. Uncballzer (maybe)
> 11. bigswol2
> 12. shiek49er
> 13. fireman43 (I'll be there with bells on. Can't guarantee much else.)
> 14. Windley
> 15. mtnman36
> 16. squid (upgraded to "maybe/++")
> 17. RolinRandy
> 18. TexasAg
> 19. ATLHARP (will come only if Florida sinks under it's own weight)
> 20. icegoalie32 (unable to add his own name; this means a one-cigar fine)
> 21. Rjones6
> 22. mtb996 (maybe a guest or 2)
> 23. BostonMark*



*Looks like the real deal, boys. See you there!*

:ss


----------



## shiek49er

Man, I can't wait P. This is gonna be a good time. Will should be there early afternoon. Jess, Jamie and I should get there around noon or a little after. I tried to get 'ol sis sloan up there, but she had prior plans. The weather channel is calling for a sunny day with a high of 65.....perfect. :chk


----------



## Mister Moo

shiek49er said:


> Man, I can't wait P. This is gonna be a good time. Will should be there early afternoon. Jess, Jamie and I should get there around noon or a little after. I tried to get 'ol sis sloan up there, but she had prior plans. The weather channel is calling for a sunny day with a high of 65.....perfect. :chk


SPOT ON!!

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USNC0558?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared

Looks like rain in Florida. Oh well, they have air conditioning down there.


----------



## Budprince

I'll be getting a running start. . . getting into town Fri night to harass SmokeyJoe. . . C'mon Sat! This is gonna be great! Thanks to Patrick & Mister Moo for all thier hard work pulling this thing together!!


----------



## Mister Moo

Budprince said:


> I'll be getting a running start. . . getting into town Fri night to harass SmokeyJoe. . . C'mon Sat! This is gonna be great! Thanks to Patrick & Mister Moo for all thier hard work pulling this thing together!!


Uh, for the record... I haven't actually done any actual work at all. We bow to Patrick. Patrick is my hero.

And, for the record, I am totally looking forward to a lovely Saturday of nothing but smoking good cigars, eating great BBQ and meeting a buncha fine gorillas from the Carolinas. Woo hoo! Party on, Garth!


----------



## neoflex

I just got screwed. Just got a rush job for a Transporter and car graphics that need to be done this weekend so the damn thing can be on the road Monday for Daytona. Arghhhhhh, I've been looking forward to this one and was looking forward to the swine. Plus the pig roast sounded good too!:r Sorry fellas, looks like I am taking it dry this weekend and won't be able to make it!:gn Smoke a bunch for me!


----------



## Mister Moo

LAST CALL FOR PHONE CONTACT TO MOO:

252-903-8607

LAST CALL FOR PM'd MAP AND ADDRESS!!

LAST CALL!!

LAST CALL!!

(LAST CALL FOR NEOFLEX!!)


----------



## bigswol2

I beg to differ!! I'm just the host. The herf was your idea. Hats off to MOO!



Mister Moo said:


> Uh, for the record... I haven't actually done any actual work at all. We bow to Patrick. Patrick is my hero.
> 
> And, for the record, I am totally looking forward to a lovely Saturday of nothing but smoking good cigars, eating great BBQ and meeting a buncha fine gorillas from the Carolinas. Woo hoo! Party on, Garth!


----------



## Mister Moo

Darn it! MMH in Florida has a live feed video pre-herf and all we'll have is BBQ.

:r

Last-last call for directions or contact info. See you at the pig.

252-903-8607 Mobile Moo


----------



## Mister Moo

Mister Moo said:


>


Uh Huh. Uh huh.


----------



## bigswol2

Mister Moo said:


> Uh Huh. Uh huh.


Here's an update


----------



## fireman43

Dang sorry I had to cancel on this. That is one sweet looking hog! I will be sending my part of the contribution though. I have been fighting a head/chest cold all week from too many cold rides in the rain. Y'all don't know how badly I wanted to make this and finally meet some of ya. I've only ever met the great and powerful Moo, and looked forward to seeing the rest of you. Maybe next time. Hope y'all are having fun! :ss


----------



## Silky01

Sorry wasn't able to make it guys; things came up that prevented me from getting there. Hope yall had a great time!!


----------



## Mister Moo

*20. icegoalie32 (unable to add his own name; this means a one-cigar fine)*

Fine reduced to 10-minutes in da box. :r


----------



## brigey

*Pictures from the February 9, 2008 Raleigh (Sort of) Herf...*

*We all had a great time. YES!*










*Long Ashes. Hey watch the language. There maybe young children here.*










*What about the food? It's how it is done!*










*Group Shot, sort of. Hey Randy what's going on here?*










*What's goin' on here?*










*Do ya talk about anything other than cigars? Yes, Ice Hockey!*










*Hey Mark, how is that cigar?*










*Say, that's one fine cigar your smokin'.*










*NICE. Say no more.*










*Thank you Patrick for opening up your home. We had a great time.*










*Nice!*


----------



## EvanS

fireman43 said:


> I've only ever met the great and powerful Moo


funny Joe, I can say the same thing Feel better soon!!

As for the rest of you Rawlee'ans...well done. Looks like you had all the fixins and some fine weather. Very good. Hope you had as much fun as it looks like!!


----------



## RolinRandy

I just wanted Teella to have a good herf 

RR


----------



## pistolero

I made it there. It was a great time. Got to meet a fine bunch of BOTLs and have a few fine cigars with them. 
Oh yeah I got bombed too. (Thanks SmokeyJoe and all you guys) Wish I could post up some pics, I'll work on it. 
Thanks for having me. :ss


----------



## mtb996

Awesome time fellas!

Great place and great pig Pat :tu
Thanks for organizing this Moo :tu

Thanks to all, can't wait for the next herf.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

pistolero said:


> I made it there. It was a great time. Got to meet a fine bunch of BOTLs and have a few fine cigars with them.
> Oh yeah I got bombed too. (Thanks SmokeyJoe and all you guys) Wish I could post up some pics, I'll work on it.
> Thanks for having me. :ss


Glad you could make it! Also, glad that everybody who could make it was able to be a part of such a great herf.

*Patrick (bigswol2)... *you were an excellent host, and most generous. Thanks for opening your bachelor's domicile to all us gorillas. Not sure we are all house broken, but you made us feel at home. 
You know its a bachelor pad when you get to smoke stogies in the kitchen while stirring the beans on the stove. :ss

*Dan (Mister Moo)... *great job as organizer and underwriter for the event. You and Pat went way above and beyond financially to pull off this gargantuan gorilla gathering. You are a generous and entertaining brother of the leaf - my sincere thanks. The cigar you gave me was a beauty!

*Randy* - thanks for being so gracious and generous with your cigars... plus the pipe you tried to give away. :tu Enjoyed talking with everybody, especially *BarneyBandman* and *BudPrince* (thanks also for the give aways you brought to share), *BostonMark*, *Icegoalie*, *Brigey* (thanks for the pics), *mtb996*, and *Pistolero* (thanks for the smoke). 
Forgive me for leaving anybody out... it was a great day with a lot of great guys (and a few ladies, but don't tell "somebody's" wife. :mn ) Don't want any 10 minute game misconducts. :r

Some memorable quotes:
"Ronnie, can I see your tool?"
"Hey guys... whose butt is bigger?"
"I don't know why NC State fans don't like Carolina fans."
"I didn't know you played hockey... your front teeth look real."
"I said I was sorry... I did not know he couldn't skate."
"If you touch it, its yours."
Learning the difference between the Prince of the A-holes and the KING! :r
"Everybody loves Pandas."
_... and tons of others. Thanks for the many smiles and belly-laughs._

Patrick said we should make it an annual event... count me in! :tu

:ss


----------



## Mister Moo

If you're not in this picture:










you missed all-night Chris, one old pipe, new friends, good friends, oldest of friends, Etta telling on Patrick (in a good way), fine cigars, outstanding BBQ, first ever bean raffle, Randy's offical herf rocker, cigar raffle, Xikar raffle, slap shots, fantastic ipod pickup truck tunes, unlimited coleslaw, knockdowns, snappy retorts, youngest attendee award, nastiest gall bladder story, fastest car experience stories, a Corvette with gas in the tank and the "keys are in it...", screaming women, hungry large dog, small ash, long ash, and one of the most interesting ass-by-ass competitions ever .

Until next time, and I hope it's soon, best to you all. All y'all made me smile and feel like a million bucks.

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Thanks, Moo!
Oh... and I really was there... I was just to *brigey's* right. I knew the camera wasn't wide-angle enough to get me. Of course, that may have been true even if it was JUST me in the pic. 

A great day... :ss



Mister Moo said:


> If you're not in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you missed all-night Chris, one old pipe, new friends, good friends, oldest of friends, Etta telling on Patrick (in a good way), fine cigars, outstanding BBQ, first ever bean raffle, Randy's offical herf rocker, cigar raffle, Xikar raffle, slap shots, fantastic ipod pickup truck tunes, unlimited coleslaw, knockdowns, snappy retorts, youngest attendee award, nastiest gall bladder story, fastest car experience stories, a Corvette with gas in the tank and the "keys are in it...", screaming women, hungry large dog, small ash, long ash, and one of the most interesting ass-by-ass competitions ever .
> 
> Until next time, and I hope it's soon, best to you all. All y'all made me smile and feel like a million bucks.
> 
> :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Mister Moo

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks, Moo!
> Oh... and I really was there... I was just to *brigey's* right. I knew the camera wasn't wide-angle enough to get me...


Damn it, Joe! I'm a surgeon, not a fashion photographer.

(And what's the difference, anyhow? You look more like your avatar than BudPrince and I do.)


----------



## perikles

Thanks for the pig and the smokes! It was a great, laidback time.:w

MJ

BTW, the dog looked strangely familiar...


----------



## pistolero

OK if this works you should see "SmokeyJoe's Super Sampler" THANKS JOE!


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Yes, yes, it was a blast of a time. Saw and smoked some really good cigars. Renewed friendships and started some new ones. Thanks Patrick and Dan for all you did to make it happen. Also thanks to Patrick for breakin' out the good stuff 

And it was really cool to hear what goalies used to wear before ice was invented. :r


----------



## Mister Moo

Yes - Chris WAS there. Thanks for all you did, bro. And SmokeyJoe was there, too. Tela waited patiently for the first taste.


----------



## RJT

Man, I hate I missed this herf........:hn


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Mister Moo said:


> Yes - Chris WAS there. Thanks for all you did, bro. And SmokeyJoe was there, too. Tela waited patiently for the first taste.


*:r :r If you are Mister Moo.... I guess this makes me...

Mr. Oink??? *


----------



## RolinRandy

RJT said:


> Man, I hate I missed this herf........:hn


Robert we missed you and Brian and Mike just to name a few !!!
RR


----------



## bigswol2

This was a definitely a wonderful herf. With the help of my comrade MR MOO I think we pulled off a pretty good time. Thanks to everyone who attended. You guys are a quality bunch and it was my pleasure to play host. I thank you and Teela thanks you. I hope everyone had a great time.


----------



## Budprince

What an awesome day! Great cigars, stories, and laughs. The food was excellent - thanks to Patrick for pulling an all-nighter to make sure the pig was cooked to perfection. 

The generosity of the CS gorillas was in full force, yesterday - I have more beans than I could eat in a lifetime! :ss

It was a true pleasure to meet everyone who made it to the herf - If this turns into an annual event, then I am there!

Thanks again to Dan and Patrick for the organization, underwriting, and execution of a top notch herf!


----------



## Mister Moo

SmokeyJoe said:


> *:r :r If you are Mister Moo.... I guess this makes me...*
> 
> *Mr. Oink??? *


I was thinking more along the line of HickorySmokeyJoe.  I felt bad missing you in the group foto, Joe. I wanted to do something spayshul.

All y'all - please send a special thanks to Chris, too. He's the gent helping Patrick turn the pig. I understood he spent the night keeping Patrick awake to make sure the charcoal didn't go out. Many of you may have missed him as he left early and came back later in the evening.

Thanks Chris.

Here's a picture of him finding a savory, steaming electronic traction control module from a late model Corvette inside one of the hams. How weird was that?


----------



## Budprince

Yes, My Thanks go out to Chris as well. All that work helping Patrick and didn't even get to stay for the party.


----------



## RJT

RolinRandy said:


> Robert we missed you and Brian and Mike just to name a few !!!
> RR


I guess this means I owe a round of drinks now....Right Squid? :r


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RJT said:


> Man, I hate I missed this herf........:hn


You were missed, Robert! Several other guys were no-shows, but we still had a good crowd and a GREAT day. :ss


----------



## BostonMark

Just wanted to echo what everyone else said - Great time, great cigars, great conversation, great food, just all around a great herf. This was my first, and it will be hard to top. Thanks to Patrick and Dan for the place and the orginization/underwriting. 

Another few to add to the quote board:

"Well you can give me ten now or...(fill in the blank)"
"...because its against federal law, thats why."


----------



## Mister Moo

BostonMark said:


> ... "Well you can give me ten now or...(fill in the blank)"


12 jars of marinated herring in 15-minutes. :r


----------



## shiek49er

This was definitely a great time. Thanks to my good friend Pat for hosting! Thanks to mister moo for helping organize the event. It was nice to meet everyone and share a cigar or six. 
We'll have to do the next herf in wilmington.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Thanks, Mark... figured I would put the quotes together. :r



SmokeyJoe said:


> Some memorable quotes:
> "Ronnie, can I see your tool?"
> "Hey guys... whose butt is bigger?"
> "I don't know why NC State fans don't like Carolina fans."
> "I didn't know you played hockey... your front teeth look real."
> "I said I was sorry... I did not know he couldn't skate."
> "If you touch it, its yours."
> Learning the difference between the Prince of the A-holes and the KING! :r
> "Everybody loves Pandas."
> :ss





BostonMark said:


> Another few to add to the quote board:
> 
> "Well you can give me ten now or...(fill in the blank)"
> "...because its against federal law, thats why."


----------



## Mister Moo

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks, Mark... figured I would put the quotes together. :r
> 
> "...because its against federal law, thats why."


:chk Nailed by Icegoalie. I had hoped that one would've faded from memory, but..... NNNNNNNNNNNNnnOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo.


----------



## bigswol2

Is everyone asleep? It's on again this Saturday!


----------



## joes2joes

Nope


----------

